# Light Colored Pleco



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I just got a new pleco and it is in quarentine, the past few days I noticed when I first got up that the pleco has lost a lot of it's color but as the day went on it got its color back, could someone explain what might be happening here?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

All fish get very dull at night too, when they go into a sleeping state their bodies dont expend the energy to make vibrant colors. Plecostomuses like some other fish can somewhat change the color of there skin to fit many things, mood, light, setting. etc. my plecos skin changes colors too. don't need to worry unless he fades completely white. then he might be dying


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

what corydora_freak said - i have a *common* pleco (his colourations are more unusual than the garden variety but he is yet to be officially I.D.'d but kinda looks like pterygoplichthys pardalis - maybe a subspecies?) and his brown color is patterned by some lighter markings along his body which become very apparent when he is stressed or scared. It is a good indication if water parameters are off or if there is a bully in the tank (in my case, he IS the bully) - watching your fish's behaviour and watching your fish during various times of the day will familiarise yourself to all the different colors and markings - this happens to tetras and barbs as well as many other species. The nighttime colors is in reverse for Bosemani Rainbows - for them, they _darken_ in color overnight (most likely to blend in with their surroundings and not be easy prey at night). So when you first turn on the lights, they will be in excellent condition to take photos. Also, ever notice how a fish you bought in the lfs suddenly brightens and colors up after a few hours in your tank? It fascinates me.

the pic below is borrowed from planetcatfish - notice the patterns of dark and light i mentioned above:









and here is my pleco in a more comfortable pose - the slightly lighter patterns on his body will turn almost while when he is unhappy or scared:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

My pleco loses his color when he is hungery.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its pretty sweet when i first turn my light on my leopard pleco has light brown banding around his body after a few minutes it turns to a solid brown


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

my pleco gets a little dull in colour when she is nervous or scared. she loses a lot of colour during a water change, and sometimes doesnt get it back until an hour later.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread is over 2 years old. The OP is not looking for help on it anymore.


----------

